# Australia shows and museum schedules 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a list of several sites based in Australia about tractor shows and museums. The folks "down-under" love tractors too! Here is a link:

http://members.ozemail.com.au/~bobkav/aussietractorpage/index.html


----------

